# is this bulb ok?



## kurtle55 (Feb 10, 2009)

i bought a repti-glo 5.0 tropical terrarium florescent light bulb and i wanted to know if it is ok for tegus. it gives 30% UVA and 5% UVB


----------



## Tux (Feb 10, 2009)

That bulb does not provide enough UVB, you want one which gives 10% but if you can I would recommend an MVB like the Megaray or the Powersun.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 10, 2009)

use the reptisun 10.0. ive got the 100w right now, but when my cage is complete ill have the 4ft flourescent and the 160w 10.0 reptisun plus my 100w incase


----------



## Tux (Feb 10, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> use the reptisun 10.0. ive got the 100w right now, but when my cage is complete ill have the 4ft flourescent and the 160w 10.0 reptisun plus my 100w incase



i think you mean powersun when you say reptisun as the powersun is the zoomed mvb line and the reptisun is the tube florescent line. Personally I prefer the Megarays over other MVBs...heres why <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapourfloods.htm#zoomedpowersun" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapourfloo ... edpowersun</a><!-- m --> vs <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapournarrowfloods.htm#reptileuvmegarays" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapournarr ... uvmegarays</a><!-- m -->

Bobby apparently had some issues with the Megarays turning off due to overheating before the design change took place but I have never had such issues just as some ppl seem to get powersuns that go pop really early. Testing with a solar meter I've had megaray Sb's that lasted over a year and 3 months still emitting proper levels of UVB.


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 10, 2009)

kurtle55 said:


> i bought a repti-glo 5.0 tropical terrarium florescent light bulb and i wanted to know if it is ok for tegus. it gives 30% UVA and 5% UVB


will this bulb work for the short term? :?it seems to be fine and i hate to throw it away if it will work for now. :?:


----------



## Tux (Feb 10, 2009)

No not really, the level of UVB it puts out is nowhere near enough.


----------



## kurtle55 (Feb 10, 2009)

gotcha. thanks ill buy a new one. i want to get my enclosure ready before i get my tegu


----------



## DaRealJoker (Feb 11, 2009)

If anyone has looked long and hard enough, the 5.0 is the proper output for tegus and there region. The 10 is too high and will burn the eyes, if too close. The 10 is good for having your bulbs at higher hight. I have read many articles and the 5.0 is right at 8 to 10 inches. RESEARCH!!!!!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Feb 11, 2009)

What I'm getting at is it all depends on distance from the source. If the bulb is in the right place, all is fine. If too far or too close problems arise. Too much UVB is as dangerous as too little. Too much can result in "sunburns" of the eyes. Who wants to blind their animals?


----------



## Tux (Feb 11, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> If anyone has looked long and hard enough, the 5.0 is the proper output for tegus and there region. The 10 is too high and will burn the eyes, if too close. The 10 is good for having your bulbs at higher hight. I have read many articles and the 5.0 is right at 8 to 10 inches. RESEARCH!!!!!



i agree about research, which does not mean just reading what other ppl have written but testing those written statements. Remember in warmer climates like those the tegu ranges in uvb levels are often 300-400 uW/cmÃ?â??Ã?Â². The reptile will often burrow or hide in shade during some of this time but in tropical or sub tropical climates 100 uW/cmÃ?â??Ã?Â² is reached even if in shade most of the day, mind you reptiles have been recorded basking at levels above 300 uW/cmÃ?â??Ã?Â² in the wild from time to time. Even outdoors in areas like Florida 200 uW/cmÃ?â??Ã?Â² isn't anything near uncommon. All tubes fall way short of natural levels, the repti-glo 5.0 even at 4-6" has low uvb output. 

The photo-kerato-conjunctivitis you speak of happens due to higher concentrations of lower wavelength uvb, the 10.0 your thinking of is the compact which had that issue. yes if you put the light 4" from your reptile the chance increases with the tubes but to say the 5.0 is the proper output for a tropical species whom requires decently high levels of UVB is crazy, I'd love to see your research though and your solar meter readings for the 5.0.


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 11, 2009)

then outside sun exposure added with 5.0 is more than adequate??? by the way i've never had a problem with most bulbs 'cept for the fact that they dont last as long as they should!!!!!!


----------



## Tux (Feb 11, 2009)

That would depend on how much sun exposure the animal is getting.


----------



## kurtle55 (Feb 19, 2009)

i work at a one of the best animal hospitals in florida and the reptile vet there says it doesn't matter that much as long as you provide UV


----------



## Tux (Feb 19, 2009)

Is that a direct quote? If so let her know she/he needs to find a new profession. UV means ultraviolet as in the ultraviolet wavelengths in the electromagnetic spectrum. UVB,UVA and UVC (bad) have different effects and purposes. Now if she/he means UVB, is she saying that it does not matter how much uvb a reptile is receiving so long as it is receiving uvb? If so let her know she needs to learn about MBD. It matters a great deal as the amount of uvb has a direct impact on the amount of D3 a reptile will synthesize and the amount of calcium it will absorb. I really hope you misunderstood and will do a little more research than to just believe the person saying "oh it's fine". I made myself rather clear in my last post using facts, I'd love to see this vets.....heck I'd love to have a chat with them.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 27, 2009)

Tux said:


> Is that a direct quote? If so let her know she/he needs to find a new profession. UV means ultraviolet as in the ultraviolet wavelengths in the electromagnetic spectrum. UVB,UVA and UVC (bad) have different effects and purposes. Now if she/he means UVB, is she saying that it does not matter how much uvb a reptile is receiving so long as it is receiving uvb? If so let her know she needs to learn about MBD. It matters a great deal as the amount of uvb has a direct impact on the amount of D3 a reptile will synthesize and the amount of calcium it will absorb. I really hope you misunderstood and will do a little more research than to just believe the person saying "oh it's fine". I made myself rather clear in my last post using facts, I'd love to see this vets.....heck I'd love to have a chat with them.



Hey Tux, I am getting a hatchling from Bobby this July and chose a PowerSun160 for warm side/basking spot and a ReptiGlo 5.0 24" for cool side. Is that sufficient? I thought Bobby told me to get a 5.0 but I may be mistaken... At what height should the ReptiGlo be? I heard 12" for certain lights for proper UVB, but I'm confused which lights this pertains to... Either of mine? If so, which? THANKS


----------

